
Game of Thrones: How Power Really Works - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NQiHtbpa8s
======
peter_d_sherman
Opinion: Interesting subject, but terrible title for the video... Should be
called "The Use Of Frames In Conversations (with examples from GoT)".

